# Tivo mini high pitch squeel



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

I got a mini a few days ago at best buy. Everything has been working well with the mini. Today I noticed with the TV off a noise coming from the mini. Its a whine but kind of a squeel as well. I can only hear it when I'm within about 3 or so feet . It reminds me of a ground loop issue but even when its the only thing plugged in it makes the noise... Has anyone else had this problem? Do you think its fine? The noise isn't annoying due to being so far from me and being so high pitched. I'm worried it might break before the warranty ends. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I think it makes this noise when using MoCA.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

That's good to know I notice when I remove the mica connection the noise does go away... I wonder why it makes an audible noise. Oh well works awesome.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ldarcangelo said:


> That's good to know I notice when I remove the mica connection the noise does go away... I wonder why it makes an audible noise. Oh well works awesome.


It could be a leaky capacitor or transformer in the moca circuit? I've heard them squeal on numerous occasions.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> It could be a leaky capacitor or transformer in the moca circuit? I've heard them squeal on numerous occasions.


They all seem to make the noise with MoCA. I never had heard it before until I put my ear close to the mini. All my Minis make the noise, but I'm not normally close to them so it's no big deal. Although it would drive me crazy if I could hear it from further away. I would need to switch back to Ethernet if that were the case.

Even my Actiontec MoCA adapter with four GigE ports makes the same noise as the Minis when using MoCA. But it's the same deal. I need to be very close to it to be able to hear the sqeal. So as long as I can't hear from farther away, I have no problem with it.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> They all seem to make the noise with MoCA. I never had heard it before until I put my ear close to the mini. All my Minis make the noise, but I'm not normally close to them so it's no big deal. Although it would drive me crazy if I could hear it from further away. I would need to switch back to Ethernet if that were the case.
> 
> Even my Actiontec MoCA adapter with four GigE ports makes the same noise as the Minis when using MoCA. But it's the same deal. I need to be very close to it to be able to hear the sqeal. So as long as I can't hear from farther away, I have no problem with it.


I agree, I can't hear it until I'm about a foot away sometime a bit further if I'm really trying. Its good to know others can hear it as well. The mini is an awesome product and overall its a very small problem. On a slightly unrelated topic does anyone know if its bad if tx phy rates are low (Around 120 or so) and rx rates are hanging in the 240's?


----------

